# What's in the box



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

This is only a guess , evaporative canister !


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

brian v said:


> This is only a guess , evaporative canister !


I also guess evap canister.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Gwennyth Paltrow's head?


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

But seriously, that is your charcoal canister for the EVAP system.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You gotta love it though , and no more snow unless you live in canada !


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It's snowing in Denver right now. We're under a winter storm watch until tomorrow morning.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> It's snowing in Denver right now. We're under a winter storm watch until tomorrow morning.














NBrehm said:


>


Lmao, I thought of the same thing.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Now if we could get some smurfettes in here and a can of worms we could go fishing at OB's house in the snow !


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I must have won something from my educated guess or was IT...

AUSSIE you owe me The RFD ed a snickers bar We like them over here in LA LA Land U.S.A. Please !


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

Acronym alert! RFD?

Hey I can't judge a winner just yet. I have still have no idea what it is....


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

No snow here but a lot of cloud yesterday...


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

What are you flying these days ? Atleast it is not RFID 

I really do not wish these people here to know my location and I have gone to great lengths to keep it that way .

Safer this way , considering the morons these days have no values to speak of .


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

From GMPD, the entire part is listed as the vapor canister for the EVAP system


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

So the educated guesses were correct...
Another learning outcome.. Thanks boys...
Anyone know if these units have a servicing life?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Absolutely those have a life span ! What exactly that would be has variables ... I would imagine about ten years under normal driving conditions . Would have to brush up on the books to exact figures .. good ? Though .. I do recall something like saturation of contaminants !



I am far from a boy , and I do educate myself . So what are you flying these days?


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

That shot was taken after departing Melbourne in a CT4


----------



## aussie_cruzer (Apr 16, 2013)

Aussie SRi-V said:


> That shot was taken after departing Melbourne in a CT4


Sorry to go off topic here, but a CT4 out of Melbourne .. must be CFS/BFTS? Nice pic anyway!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Lmao, I thought of the same thing.


There is a prosecutor in Ohio that filed an indictment convinced that Phil is one and that he intentionally misled the nation. Now, trouble with the law is a brewing for the famous rodent from Punxsutawney, Pennsylvania did purposely, and with prior calculation and design, cause people to believe that Spring would come early," the indictment reads.
We don't have snow but it is cold here and they did drop the charges.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Aussie SRi-V said:


> No snow here but a lot of cloud yesterday...
> View attachment 12945


I say you start another thread with cool pics and videos like this one.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I wonder wonder who put his head in that box and How do you get it out ..
TOo much contaminants for me to swallow ..I need a snickers 



Yo hay yo Mick pass me a snickers before I pull this box apart to get his head out ..


----------

